# Awana Grand Prix



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Pine car derby time*










Ok, 6 blocks; 24 wheels; 24 axles and six racers. 
Check-in on November 17th; the race November 19th.

Any suggestions?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Here are a few.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If those two boys in the picture are yours, my suggestion is turn them loose. I always bought an extra car
kit then be boys and I retired to the basement shop. I worked only on my car, I would offer advise, but 
the boys built their own cars. After they were ready for paint, I would make an oval hollow in the bottom
of each car and melt and pour lead into it. Then we would go to the post office and use their scale to get
the weight right at the legal limit. The boys would apply their own finish, usually a bright metallic from a 
Testor spray can. It was fun and one year the oldest boy even took first place in the county constest. We
did not go any higher. Hope you and the boys enjoy yourselves.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Gus,
share the fun, share the craft.

Jamie


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alba, thanks. We will have ball. 
Gus, yes, my sons will be in charge, but so will be the four daughters. And I have two daughters on the side line watching, because they are too your to have a car in the race. (they will be racing next year)
Mad, thanks for those designs, I will show them to my children.

be good, Pabull.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain to a Bushman in Africa, exactly how does these Pine Car Races work? Not at all familiar with it.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Pine car derby time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pinewoodpro.com/pinewood-derby-cars-rules.htm
Try this link Div… let me know if you need more explaining.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*

Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.



















It was to see my shooting boards being used. The blocks were not square at all.










I don't design cars, I just try to help them make their dream car.










Cutting out the designs on the band saw. Counting fingers before and after.










Even if these cars don't make it down the track we had a blast.



















We are well on our way! Thanks for watching us.

Be good. Pabull and kids.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


Those smiles and that special gleam in the eyes say it all. Great fun was had by all.

Gus, the 71 yr young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


Oh boy you are going to bee very busy in the near future
not only you have to teach them all you know but you allso have to
build a new workshop for yourself incl. buying new tools 

thank´s for sharing a good moment with us
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


Dennis, they can use my tools when they live at home, but when they move out they are on their own. Some show more interest than others. Some have their own tool box at 10 years old and like restoring old planes and saws I pick up at garage sales. Some never touch a tool.
And yes it was a good moment yesterday. I will keep you posted.

Yes Gus, we have been out of the running for a couple of years. I have been building a house for the family.

But we are back in the race with large numbers.

Thanks Rustic. I am feeling cool about it too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


woaw both about your house but mostly to hear some of them
even restore tools 
I think if you can ceep them all in the shop from time to time
even those who don´t seem to will use tools will preciate what you have learned them
when they grow older maybee even get bite by the bug of somekind
and start make things by them self or at least DIY stuff in there future homes
ceep up the good work with them 

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Oh no, the kids are on the power tools.*
> 
> Yesterday I introduced my kids to the project of the Awana Grand Prix (or pine car derby). We have not participated for years, So I went digging for all the old cars I still had stored in a container on the property from them and older siblings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis for your nice words. 
Kids are a lot of fun.
Pabull.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*

When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the 
shooting board to square them up.

For an example of a shooting board, look at the widget below.



Or you can use a table saw to square up your block.

The shape of the car was completely up to the children, I like the skating board the best for the race my self, but don't tell my children this.

The next thing I was looking at was the positioning of the wheels, where to put the axles. I did not like the slots the block came with. They were not perpendicular to the block, and not in the location I wanted them.

I like the *wheels* as far forward as possible to give the car stability, but keep them just a little back from the front to keep the wheels from hitting the stop at the end of the track. So I put them 3/8" from the front. I like the cars as low as possible, so for this I went to the paperwork with the kit, the bottom of the car 3/8 up from the track.










It as all about reducing friction. So 4 wheels on the track is good, 3 wheels might be better (raise one up by 1/16"). I will not do it this year, but I have raised cars on 2 wheels. The problem you run into is balancing the car, but also balancing the car on a slanted track. This year we will go for 3 wheels on the track.










For drilling the axles, I set up the drill press with a jig with stops for left and right to keep the holes all the same and also so my children can do some of the work. The drill press is set for depth too.

Here is a progress picture of the shaping and pianting of the cars:










The race is Friday, check in is Wednesday, so I better keep going.

Wish me the best, Pabull.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*
> 
> When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the
> shooting board to square them up.
> ...


Wauuu, impressed, it sure looks like you have a good time there.
And some wonderful results.
Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*
> 
> When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the
> shooting board to square them up.
> ...


go get them 
thank´s for sharing the shop time with us
ceep us updated with the result so we can cry wirth you or better applause your children 

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*
> 
> When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the
> shooting board to square them up.
> ...


Mads, there is no better time than with the kids in the shop. And the results are great. Thanks.
Dennis, I will keep you posted. But don't start crying yet.
Autumn, it's a lot of fun when you do it with *your OWN kids*.

Be well, Pb.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*
> 
> When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the
> shooting board to square them up.
> ...


PB I have allso caculated with a celebration cermoni picture 

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Working the block of wood & wheel positioning*
> 
> When we got the *block of wood *for the body, they were totally out of square. We took them to the
> shooting board to square them up.
> ...


Yes Dennis, we need to make this a formal event. Thanks for the attention to the details.

Be well, Pb.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Wheels, axles and wheight*

Here we are getting to an other part where the dad determines the success of the outcome of the race for your child. We need to look at the weight. It can not go over 5 oz. So I get out my postal scale and get it as close as possible.










Sorry about the tung, this kid takes after his dad.










I had to drill out some cars, others needed a lot of pennies added. (This is cutting into the grocery bill)










I could use a good October beer at this point. 24 wheels. First I would clean the riding surface, that meets the track with a utility knife. Than take the sharp corners off and polish it up with 1500 grit sand paper.










This is the setup I use to clean the axles and wheels. I use the poor man's vice on my workbench, so I can work closer to the object.










I take a small file and clean the corner of the axle and make the head a little smaller to reduce friction. Than I continue to get rid of the scratches and imperfections by using first 320 grit, 600 grit and 1500 grit. Than polish it off with a polish.



















Here an update on the painting of the colorful bunch of cars. I thought you want to know.










Thanks for checking it out and all your wonderful notes.

Be well, Pb.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *Wheels, axles and wheight*
> 
> Here we are getting to an other part where the dad determines the success of the outcome of the race for your child. We need to look at the weight. It can not go over 5 oz. So I get out my postal scale and get it as close as possible.
> 
> ...


AWANA Grand Prix is a ton of fun. I really look forward to helping my children make their cars. I usually do all the woodworking and leave the finishing up to them. You probably have that same experience. Looks like they turned out real nice. I love the unique designs. They all look like winners to me. Have fun.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Wheels, axles and wheight*
> 
> Here we are getting to an other part where the dad determines the success of the outcome of the race for your child. We need to look at the weight. It can not go over 5 oz. So I get out my postal scale and get it as close as possible.
> 
> ...


I think you all made a wonderful job there.
My favorite must be the catapult car, it's full of wonderful madness.
But they are all so fine.
Have a nice race,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Wheels, axles and wheight*
> 
> Here we are getting to an other part where the dad determines the success of the outcome of the race for your child. We need to look at the weight. It can not go over 5 oz. So I get out my postal scale and get it as close as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads, Wednesday is check-in and Friday evening the race. It was quite the adventure in my shop.
Nobuckle, The kids do most of the work themselves, from design to the shaping of the block. Al I do it wheels and axles, and even that I would like to pass on to them. They do look over my shoulder and learn every time a little more. They learn respect for the tools. We count all fingers and I will ask them which ones they want to keep. And we do small safety trainings. Some day they need to be able to pass on the torch too.

Be well, Pb.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Another year went by, 2011*

It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.

I never use the wooden block provided by the club. I do not like the position of the axles (too close together) and I do not like the slots. Other years I have always drilled new holes for the axles. I was never happy with how square the axles were in the block. This caused extra friction.










Always looking for that perfect clear piece of pine. Get rid of the knots.










I square all the boards up on the table saw to be sure all sides were in 90 degree to each other. I like to go to the maximum length they allow me to go, 7".










On my shooting board I trough them up with my low angle plane.










This year I started with a 3/4×1 3/4×7" block. Cut grooves on the table saw, with the blade set at a 45.









Cut grooves on the tablesaw, with the blade set at a 45. This year I went 3/4" from the front of the car and 5/8 from the back of the car.










The groove needs to be just barely big enough for the axle.










I mark the area the kids can NOT touch. This is where the wheel will be touching the car body. Then underneath I glued a 1/4 board to close off the axle holes.



















It this point I let the kids loose on the car bodies. They design the car on paper, and do most of the cutting themselves. They use the band saw, chisels, handsaws, whatever it takes. After this the sand the cars and paint them. I used Shellac to give the cars a nice glossy finish.










For weight I like to use pennies to get them right up to that 5 oz mark.. They fit really nice in a 3/4 hole.










I mount my drill in the vise and plug it into an outlet with a switch and cord. With a zip tie I set the speed of the drill just right and use the switch to turn it on and off.










When working the axles, I use first a small file to get the corner cleaned up. Next I use 300, 600 and 1500 grid sand paper. And finally a polishing past.










I do use a professional microscope to look at the axles real close to see if I missed anything. The picture above is taken with my camera hovering above the microscope. Here you can see the axle above is nice and square, and it is polished up to a high gloss.

*Then the race begins:*


















There were a total of 75 cars entered for this event, as I said, 9 cars were ours. The first three trophies were given for design, we got one of these. The next seven trophies were for speed, we got three of them.










The last one was for the fastest car overall, this one came home too for this black and red car.



















And above my favorite, "Mater" from "Cars".

*Kids were happy, that makes me happy.*

Thanks for looking, Pabull.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


Very nice. We're finished with our Grand Prix years, but we had a lot of fun (and won a few trophies) over the years.

Here's a tip: I abandoned using slots for the axles after our second year. Instead, I started drilling holes for the axles, initially with a drill and a metal jig (which can be purchased online) and later with a drill press. Much more secure than grooves cut with a table saw. Plus, you can also drill one hole higher than the others so the car rides on just three wheels, which is faster. (Of course, your local club's rules may not allow this).


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brett.

I have drilled for years, but after checking the holes i found out the holes were never perpendicular to the block. The slots worked great this year. I will be doing slots again next year.

And yes, we do all our cars on three wheels, lift one front wheel by 1/8" or so. (no problems with club rules)


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


My grandson showed up one day after scouts with one of these kits. He wants to build a car but I can't figure out how you go about weighing to 5 oz….........


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


Red Ryder, an inexpensive postal scale will get you close, and then we went down to the post office after
hours and used the digital lobby scale that most post offices have for the self service machines.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


That is a awfully cool collection of cars!
What a creativity and what a bunch of victory!
And even the fastest also.
It seemed like a wonderful time spend, and like a day that will always be remembered by you.
Congratulations to all of you here from Denmark.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


Red, Blue is correct. I use a scale to get me close. I like to know what I am getting into before the design is done. So lets take Mater, he is completely hollow inside, while with the wooden skateboard, I had to drill 6 holes to find space for all the pennies to make up for lack of weight. With check-in at club, I would add and subtract pennies as needed to get it right at 5 oz.

Thanks Mads. It was a lot of fun. All the kids in the shop, pulling out last years cars, all the funky designs they come up with. And having the fastest car in the family tops it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


;-) hope you guys enjoy christmas time, Mathilde and I are going to put up christmas stuff tomorrow here, sp I look forward to a day of smiles, and I bought a little christmas tree we can decorate.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


*Mads*, I started last night with Christmas gifts. The two youngest six year old girls are making picture frames. These we crafts at a local big home-improvement store, Home Depot. Next is painting and finding pictures. These will be for all the married couples of our household. Next will be pine cutting boards made by the boys, also for the couples. And the list goes on.
We saddled for a PLASTIC Christmas tree this year, due to tight budget. This one was donated to our church, and they thought our house was a good home for it.
Say "Hi" to all including Mathilde from all of us.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Another year went by, 2011*
> 
> It is November 2011, time to get the blocks of wood, wheels and axles ready for the race. We will have nine cars in the race this year, that is 36 wheels and 36 axles.
> 
> ...


As far as weighting our cars, I had good luck with 3/8" lead wire (search for "3/8 lead wire pinewood" online). I drilled two or three 3/8" holes into the side of the car, parallel to the rear axle, and inserted as much wire as needed to get the weight up to 5 ounces. Bondo (used to repair dents in full-sizes cars) works great to fill up the holes. If you need to fine-tune the weight of the car, a U.S. quarter weighs almost exactly 0.20 oz., so you can tape one or two of them to the bottom in a pinch.


----------

